# Fall turkey tags on sale Thursday, Sept. 13



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just so the site is clogged up again don’t forget fall turkey tags go on sale tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Now you let the cat out of the bag.-O,-


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I had a sticky note on my computer monitor for the last month to remind myself when the tags go on sale. After looking over maps on OnX and DWR, I decided it wasn't worth the effort. Yeah sure, buy all the tags you want to in the central and northern region if you know of someone who will let you hunt on their land. Personally, I just can't knock on some strangers door with my hat in my hand.


The SE region has like, what, 30 tags? and the Southern region is the ONLY one where you can hunt on public lands, but the majority of the areas open in the southern region are private property.


It's obvious the purpose of the fall hunt, is NOT for sporting purposes. Especially when they are allowing rimfire, and the purchase of multiple tags. I'd love to get a fall turkey, but considering how far I'd have to drive, only to work a small pocket of land that the birds will not be in most of the time, if at all. I really hate that, because you drive several hours south, camp out over the weekend, and spend most of the time sitting around going bored out of your skull because you can't run and gun.


Overall, it just isn't worth the time or effort this year, but that's just my opinion. If it ain't on public lands, I can't hunt it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

And yet another fail......

I went in to the site and everything went smoothly-- I put 2 turkey tags in the cart for my daughter. Was going thru the payment page and it kicked me out before I got a receipt. I have no idea if the payment went thru. So I go back in and can only buy one tag which went thru ok and print the receipt. Go back to try to buy her a second tag and it says she already has the max number of tags. I only want 2 - but I think she will have either 1 or 3. It really should not be that hard.

1st world problems.......


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Packout said:


> And yet another fail......
> 
> I went in to the site and everything went smoothly-- I put 2 turkey tags in the cart for my daughter. Was going thru the payment page and it kicked me out before I got a receipt. I have no idea if the payment went thru. So I go back in and can only buy one tag which went thru ok and print the receipt. Go back to try to buy her a second tag and it says she already has the max number of tags. I only want 2 - but I think she will have either 1 or 3. It really should not be that hard.
> 
> 1st world problems.......


At the start of the license page it tells you to only buy one at a time....which is dumb....just sell the **** things at whatever quantity someone wants to buy then.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I didn't see that. It gave me the option on buying 1, 2, or 3. So I chose 2 for her. 
When I bought one for my son 10 minutes later it did not give me an option to buy multiples. Someone must have changed the fields after they started selling. 

I only have an email for one tag for her, but it won't let me buy her another. Just odd. Again.....

..


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Tried to purchase a couple tags for my kids and had the same experience this morning. Locked me out after the first tag. Did manage to get a couple tags so I guess we will give it a try knowing it will likely be a tough hunt. In protest, we will hunt with shotguns, going to leave the rimfires at home.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

2500 either sex tags in the north - that's more than the entire spring gobbler harvest in 2011. Rifles. 

It looks a lot like an eradication campaign. Hard to fathom.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

hawglips said:


> 2500 either sex tags in the north - that's more than the entire spring gobbler harvest in 2011. Rifles.
> 
> It looks a lot like an eradication campaign. Hard to fathom.


It is private land only..........but it seems like wayyyyy too many


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It is private land only..........but it seems like wayyyyy too many


I feel the same way! But I will be participating. DWR will sell them all, and I figured what the he!!, quit complaining, and be part of the hunt. If you don't, someone else will.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

I was able to get one for the southern region and luckily i have a family friend who has agreed to let me hunt on their property. Ive shot many turkeys in the past so im hoping to take one with my old recurve trad bow.. they have 8-12 turkeys that roost their property year round so it doesnt sound like it should be too hard.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I bought 3 tags. Give me something to do after duck season ends and before the sheds hit the ground. If a guy knows what he’s doing, filling tags won’t be hard at all in any region


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It is private land only..........but it seems like wayyyyy too many


Unless eradication is the goal...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

More and more turkeys are learning that if they live on private lands the odds of them being disturbed (shot at) go down drastically, so they choose to live there year round. 

Quite a few areas that I know of you can find the turkeys down on the private and have to hunt your rear off to find them anywhere else.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Critter said:


> More and more turkeys are learning that if they live on private lands the odds of them being disturbed (shot at) go down drastically, so they choose to live there year round.
> 
> Quite a few areas that I know of you can find the turkeys down on the private and have to hunt your rear off to find them anywhere else.


Maybe the state should have stocked all merriams.


----------

